

IOS: A Beginner's Guide - openmobster
http://code.google.com/p/openmobster/wiki/iOSBeginner

======
openmobster
This guide is designed to help you write your first iOS application. At the
end of the guide you will get a idea of how the different parts of an iOS
application come together to form an App. The guide also includes the XCode
project for download.

